# SPS-Forum-Chat



## Ralle (5 Januar 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Ich habe mal testweise im *euIRC* einen Chatroom *#SPS-Forum* eingerichtet.
Wer Interesse hat kann ja mal probieren ob es ihm etwas bringt. Nach einer Anlaufphase werden wir dann weitersehen, wenn es sich bewährt vielleicht auch irgendwie/-wo ein Webinterface bereitstellen.

Nächste Woche 8.01.-12.01. werde ich leider nicht online sein, aber zum Testen und quatschen ist es allemal gut.

Da kann sich dann auch fetzen wer es unbedingt will, natürlich immer auf Basis der netiquette, die ja eigentlich auch hier bei uns im Forum beachtet werden sollte .


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (6 Januar 2007)

Markus könnte auch eine Shoutbox installieren: siehe http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=547790

Ist ein nettes Feature, welches ich aus anderen Foren kenne!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Ich habe mal testweise im *euIRC* einen Chatroom *#SPS-Forum* eingerichtet.


Was ist ein euIRC ?


----------



## Raydien (6 Januar 2007)

ich kenn nur mirc und Quakenet


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2007)

Ihr veräppelt mich jetzt, oder? 

euIRC --> http://www.euirc.net/de/

Ich hab dort einen Chatroom Namens *#SPS-Forum* eingerichtet, da kann man sich online per Tastatur unterhalten. 

mirc ist ein schicker Client dafür, ich nutze miranda, der kann auch noch icq, yahoo, aim, msn und natürlich irc.

miranda --> http://www.miranda-im.org/


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (6 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ihr veräppelt mich jetzt, oder?


nene, noch nie was von gehört!

Ich dachte, so ein Chat wäre dazu gut, sich uber perverse Dinge mit anderen Perversen zu unterhalten, also sowas wie unser SV ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2007)

Sorry habe gerade gesucht und nicht gefunden. Bitte mal für DAUs (für mich) eine kleine Anleitung einstellen, wie ich zum Chat kommen. Aber bitte langsam schreibe, da ich das sicher auch langsam lesen muss.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2007)

@ug

Was du wieder denkst , aber da kann man dann auch mal nen Strauß ausfechten.

@Rainer

Du brauchst einen Client, z.Bsp mirc oder miranda. Der Opera Browser (glaube ab Version 7.5) hat sowas eingebaut. Wichtig ist, einen Server von euIRC oder euIRCnet auszusuchen, dann in den Chatroom #SPS-Forum gehen. Mit Opera ist das am einfachsten, auch mit mirande kein Problem, bissel probieren :-D.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Client, z.Bsp mirc oder miranda. Der Opera Browser (glaube ab Version 7.5) hat sowas eingebaut.


Ich setze Opera 9.x ein


> Wichtig ist, einen Server von euIRC oder euIRCnet auszusuchen,


Bin auf http://www.euirc.net/de/. Ich hoffe das passt.


> dann in den Chatroom #SPS-Forum gehen. Mit Opera ist das am einfachsten, auch mit mirande kein Problem, bissel probieren :-D.


Und da fängt mein Problem an. Ich wähle WebChat. Welchen Channel muss ich dann wählen Die Channelsuche findet nichts mit #SPS-Forum.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2007)

Der Channel #SPS-Forum ist ja neu, im Webchat sind nur ausgesuchte Channels erreichbar. Auf meinem jetzigen Notebook habe ich kein Opera mehr drauf, darin ist aber ein Chat integriert, du mußt dir dort einen Verbindungsserver aussuchen und einen Namen geben, nicht im normalen Browser. Dann gibt irgenwo den Menupunkt Charroom betreten oder so ähnlich, habs leider nicht mehr ganz im Kopf, wie das mit dem Opera war, jedenfalls rel. einfach.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2007)

Hier mal die Maske von miranda, kannst ohne Paßwort rein, dann ist dein Nickname nicht registriert, das macht nichts.


----------



## zotos (6 Januar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ihr veräppelt mich jetzt, oder?
> 
> euIRC --> http://www.euirc.net/de/
> 
> ...



Nee, ich glaube nicht das Dich die anderen veräppeln ich kenne das Chat zeugs auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2007)

Ich find das recht nett, kann fast süchtig machen, genau wie ein ordentliches Forum .

@Zotos

Dann wirds jetzt aber mal Zeit, was neues kennenzulernen!!!


----------



## zotos (6 Januar 2007)

Der kleine Fönig zotos ist nun online.


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 Januar 2007)

Wers nicht findet:

http://searchirc.com/

dann nach

sps-forum suchen und dann "GONEGDE".

adage


----------



## Markus (6 Januar 2007)

Automatisierungs-Rookie schrieb:


> Markus könnte auch eine Shoutbox installieren: siehe http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?p=547790
> 
> Ist ein nettes Feature, welches ich aus anderen Foren kenne!


 
kannst du mir mal einen link zu einem solchen forum geben?
am besten wo man sich nich anmelden muss.

will mir das mal anschauen, dann bauen wir das, oder irgendeinen anderen webclienten hier ein.

danke!


----------



## Automatisierungs-Rookie (6 Januar 2007)

Ich hab mich gerade mit dem Admin von http://www.schachfeld.de/  unterhalten, dort ist eine etwas andere Shoutbox im Einsatz:
http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?threadid=93097

Unter dem vBulletin-Link kannst du einige Screenshots einsehen, bei Schachfeld muss man leider registriert sein um die Shoutbox zu sehen. 

PS: Wenn du bei Schachfeld bist: Schau dir auch mal die Spielhalle an! Die ist allerdings auch nur für registrierte User.


----------



## zotos (12 Februar 2007)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Chat-Idee geworden?

Da hat Ralle (User2006, Super-Moderator, führender beim Beitragszähler, GRÖPAZ und ein netter Kerl) mal wieder eine gute Idee und nur wenige machen mit.


----------



## maxider1 (12 Februar 2007)

*habt ihr alle Zeit?*

Ist sicher eine gute Idee von Ralle, jedoch habe ich keine Lust und Zeit mich mit anderen per Tastatur zu verständigen, hierfür gibt es Telefone.

Des Weiteren bin ich der Meinung das Forum ist für Wissensaustausch richtig - ist für alle zugänglich.


gruß max


----------



## Markus (4 März 2007)

ok habe jetzt ein java applet in das forum integriert um auf den chat von ralle zuzugreifen. den link findet ihr oben im menü in der mitte, euer forumsname wird automatisch als username im chat übernommen...

ich erwearte euch dort...


----------



## volker (4 März 2007)

bei mir klappt das nicht. liegt möglicherweise daran, dass ich über einen proxy surfe.
ich finde du solltest lieber was einbauen was jeder nutzen kann.


----------



## plc_tippser (4 März 2007)

Das ist aber kompliziert :icon_redface:


----------



## zotos (4 März 2007)

Eigentlich nicht.
Wo dran bist Du denn gescheitert?
Hmmm wenn Du das wüstest wäre es wohl kein Problem ;o)


----------



## plc_tippser (4 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> Wo dran bist Du denn gescheitert?
> Hmmm wenn Du das wüstest wäre es wohl kein Problem ;o)


 

Irgendwie war ich schon drin, lorenz habe ich gesehen und noch jemanden.

und dann habe ich Kanäle gedrückt, dann war alles bunt.
Muss noch mal in Ruhe schauen.

pt


----------



## Markus (4 März 2007)

volker schrieb:


> bei mir klappt das nicht. liegt möglicherweise daran, dass ich über einen proxy surfe.
> ich finde du solltest lieber was einbauen was jeder nutzen kann.


 
warum surfst du über einen proxy?
findest du nicht das du etwas paraniod bist was deine internetnutzung angeht bzw. überhaupt den umgang mit deinen daten? ich meine du hast ja auch an vielen anderen derartigen dingen was zum jammern...  


der chat bassiert auf einem java-applett

wer das nicht will oder bei dem es nicht geht, der kann den untersten link wählen und sich direkt die mirc software runterladen, mit diesem programm kann jeder in den chanel...


----------



## plc_tippser (4 März 2007)

Lorenz und Markus_SPS stehen auf der Seite aufgelistet, aber da tut sich nichts, wenn ich Hallo mache


----------



## plc_tippser (4 März 2007)

Geht doch was


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 März 2007)

hallo,
ich fand es heute recht gut( wahrscheinlich viele instandhalter)), nein, es freut mich endlich mal mit mit menschen zu sprechen die mich halb verstehen.


----------



## plc_tippser (5 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich fand es heute recht gut( wahrscheinlich viele instandhalter)), nein, es freut mich endlich mal mit mit menschen zu sprechen die mich halb verstehen.


 
Hääh, versteh ich nicht


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2007)

Hier mal eine Anleitung ins chat per https:

Gib ein https://webchat.euirc.net/
Dann deinen nick und einen beliebigen channel (am Besten das radio, ganz unten.)

Dann unten in der Zeile 

/join #sps-forum

und du bist bei uns!!!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Anleitung ins chat per https:
> 
> Gib ein https://webchat.euirc.net/
> Dann deinen nick und einen beliebigen channel (am Besten das radio, ganz unten.)
> ...



Geht nicht.


----------



## zotos (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Geht nicht.



......Schade!


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Geht nicht.


 
Doch geht, ich bin ja selbst gerade so drin!
Aber du hast deinen Browser wahrscheinlich dermaßen zugerammelt, daß ohnehin nichts mehr geht  !

KASTRATENBROWSER  Marke ug  !


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Doch geht, ich bin ja selbst gerade so drin!
> Aber du hast deinen Browser wahrscheinlich dermaßen zugerammelt, daß ohnehin nichts mehr geht  !
> 
> KASTRATENBROWSER  Marke ug  !



ES GEHT NICHT!

Ich unterstütze kein Java Script !


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2007)

ug, du sollst das nicht unterstützen, sondern einschalten.  
Ansonsten nimm doch das Java-Applet, aber das ist dir doch auch zu unsicher, gelle!

Außerdem kann dir das doch egal sein, du bist doch eh bals wieder im Tal der Ahnungslosen )


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*Das ist wirklich keine Paranoia ...*

Hallo,



			
				UG schrieb:
			
		

> Ich unterstütze kein Java Script !



Langsam kommt bei mir der Verdacht auf, dass UG wirklich weiss, was man mit Java Script und Active-X alles auf einem fremden PC anrichten kann und diese Scheisse nicht einschaltet ???    
Wobei Cookies dagegen noch recht harmlos sind, aber es geht auch in Online-Shops ohne Cookies !!!

Wenn ein Betreiber einer Homepage dies als zwingend für die Nutzung seiner Homepage ansieht, dann soll er sich seinen Scheiss selber ansehen, ich klick einfach weg ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (28 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok, Active-X sollte jeder abschalten, aber JavaScript ist doch ein wenig übertrieben, oder? Klar, wenn du auf einschlägige Seiten gehst (Haste mal ne Seriennummer..., Darf ich auch mal Porno gucken...) dann schalt lieber alles ab qm  !


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2007)

*My privacy*

Hallo Ralle,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, wenn du auf einschlägige Seiten gehst (Haste mal ne Seriennummer..., Darf ich auch mal Porno gucken...)



Da ist es natürlich eindeutig, aber auch jede seriös wirkende Seite mit Börsennachrichten, Nachrichtenticker, Tagesmeldungen etc. kann mir ein bösartiges Java Script unterjubeln. Als besser von Anfang an deaktivieren, Vertrauen kann man heute keinem mehr, schon gar nicht im Sumpf des Internets ...

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Möglichkeit besteht im Prinzip natürlich immer. Allerdings hatte ich bisher noch nie damit ein Problem, wobei ich erstmal auch grundsätzlich einschlägig bekannte Sites meide. Wie steht es denn mit dem JAVA-Applet, das Markus ins Forum integriert hat, ist dir das auch zu gefährlich?Dann kannst du ja eigentlich schon bald überhaupt nicht mehr im Internet surfen qm, immer mehr Anbieter steigen leider auf aktive Inhalte und neuere Techniken um. Wie geht ihr denn auf die Siemens Homepage, geht das überhaupt noch? Oder startest du jedesmal eine Linux-VM? Und ist die denn wirklich sicher???


----------

